# Sticky  Welcome to the new blog section!



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

This section is for members to post links to blog articles they would like members to read and discuss. This is not designed to be a post-and-run for SEO only type posts, but an area for constructive discussion of articles and blogs of our active members. Hopefully this will allow the active writers among us to share great content in a way that encourages and allows productive discussion.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## skillsaw (Jul 14, 2014)

How do I post a question




Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Zoom Painting (May 15, 2016)

We present our recent work in short case studies which we publish as a blog on our website - just started this new approach - what do you think? check it out

http://www.zoompaintersmelbourne.com.au/#!painters-melbourne-eastern-suburbs/lo0b7


----------



## harmonpa (Dec 20, 2015)

I write about painting and blasting equipment and questions here as I help answer questions customers have (Im in technical support for paint and blast equipment). If you have questions let me know Ill write up a post!


----------

